# Need Advice: 4 week old orphan



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All,

A friends friend of mine adopted a 4 week old puppy (Rottie) female. Her mother was hit my a car and the litters owners told them they don;t have the time to take care of and so on. So he took this puppy. She has lumps under her skin and is always scratching (I thought fleas and ticks). What can you use that is safe on puppies that age for treatment??? I am thinking products like Reveloution and such she maybe to young. So does anyone know of some remedies that work?? Thanks in advance for the advice. 

Ash


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The pup should be eating mash on his own at this age so the food is not the real problem but I would get him to the vet and let them tell you what the bumps are. At this age vet care is the way to go not home remedies. JMHO tho....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I gave him my recipie for mash. We had said take her in but I don't if they will really follow through with going to the vet they did not sound happy about having to get all the puppy mash ingredients. So I was just wondering if there something they can do at home until they decide to take her to the vet more for her benifit. 

Ash


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm the puppy mash should have been the simplest thing for them to do. Why did they take her if they didn;t want the work. I mean a 4 week old without mother and simblings is goingot be major work cause they are going to have to teach the puppy about proper biting techniques not to mention everything else. Good luck to them and you need to hang in there for them they have a long road ahead of them.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I think they felt bad but did not think of the work it is going to be like a lot of people I guess. 

Thanks Ash


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah unfortunately there is going to be alot of work involved. They might want to think about finding someone who has the time for it.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm with Hooch on this one. The dog needs to go to the Vet. There's nothing that I'd put on the puppy at this point, without a Vet's direction.

Also.....tell them to call Rescue if they don't have the time or inclination to do right (meaning PAY for necessary care) by the puppy.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

Looks like they are going to visit the vet. I can help to a certain point but I'm not a vet. Hopefully everything goes ok. 

Ash


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad they're going to a Vet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad they are taking the puppy to the vet. I would never put anything on a pup that young with a vet saying ok to give it. I hope they are willing to put in the work for save this pup, but if they arent they need to turn the pup into a rescue. 
Please let us know what is wrong with the pup and tell your friends good luck.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanx for the concern-it was my friend who got the puppy. I was a little worried as well , however as I got off the phone with Ash and called him back to relay more info he had already left work to go to the local supply store for all the things we recommended for the little girl!! I knew him prior and he didn't seem very responsible but he seems to have turned a new leaf!) The puppy will be taken to the vet today or tomorrow and all seems like it is going well!! The majority of the crappy advice he had recieved was from the breeder of the Rotties who seems to be a huge idiot! Glad she has a gotten away from that place! Mostly he is new to this and doesn't really know what a little girl like that will need!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There are SO many issues here that concern me. At four weeks old, without the socialization that she should be getting for at least 3-4 more weeks from littermates, there are most assuredly going to be issues with submission or dominance/fear/possibly aggression, etc. I've know people who have successfully raised orphaned singletons, and it is a TON of work, which it appears that this family really doesn't want to do. I raised a singleton GOLDEN and it was a full time job. Goldens are more "forgiving" if we make mistakes. This is a Rottie - not a breed for novices.
She should be getting nearly 24/7 attention simply for socialization, let alone proper feeding.
I'd encourage them to give this puppy to someone willing and equip[ped to put into her what she needs/deserves.


----------

